# Problem With Ariens 920013-Compact 22 E



## ewstan (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 38 month old Ariens 920013 Sno-Thro machine that pushes most of the snow instead of pulling it in and throwing it out the chute. It worked well on a 4 inch heavy snow last month. It has not worked properly on two lighter, deeper, colder snowfalls this month. It will work so-so if I take a 10" cut, but it becomes a snow plow on any wider cut.

I installed a new Ariens attachment belt last week and made all the Attachment Clutch/Brake Adjustments given in the Owner/Operator manual. I lubed and oiled all points shown in the manual. The auger shear bolts are good.

My observations are that it works well on heavy, wet snow, in moderately cold temps, 25F/35F; and that it does not work well on light, dry snow in very cold temps, 0F/15F.

The dealers are all backed up, we are expecting more snow in a few days, and I'm too darned old to be shoveling snow. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

EWS


----------

